# clomid only for pct?



## DEE151 (Jan 27, 2011)

hey guys here in about 4 months I am going to be running a 15wk cycle.  it going to be like this.

1-15 test c 500mg wk
1-13 deca 450mg wk
1-6 tbol 70mg ed
10-15 tbol 70mg ed

will have some adex on hand. all i got for pct is 140pills of clomid 50mg pills. so if I do a pct like this will i be good to go?

clom 100/100/100/100

the reason i will be running the clom like this is cause its all i will be running for pct.


----------



## freakinhuge (Jan 27, 2011)

I would go with clomid and get some real nolva, I wouldn't risk it with clomid alone.


----------



## DEE151 (Jan 27, 2011)

freakinhuge said:


> I would go with clomid and get some real nolva, I wouldn't risk it with clomid alone.


 i herd that the nolva can cause progesterone gyno taking 19-nor?


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Jan 27, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> i herd that the nolva can cause progesterone gyno taking 19-nor?



Wish I knew if that were a myth or not. Much conflicting info out there.


----------



## GMO (Jan 28, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> hey guys here in about 4 months I am going to be running a 15wk cycle.  it going to be like this.
> 
> 1-15 test c 500mg wk
> 1-13 deca 450mg wk
> ...



Best of luck on your cycle.  I see a couple things that need attention. First off, your Test/Deca ratio is off. You should up your test to  675mg at a minimum, preferably 900mg...or lower your Deca to 300mg/wk.  You will also need HCG with Deca, as this drug is harder to recover from than Test alone.  The Clomid for PCT is good, but you can run it 100/100/75/50.  It is best to stay away from Nolva when running a 19-nor...this is NOT a myth.  You also might want to have some caber on hand...Also if it were me I would kick start with D-bol b/c there is nothing like D-bol and Deca.  T-bol at the end is the way to go.  I usually like to conclude mass cycles with 6 weeks of T-bol to harden gains.


----------



## DEE151 (Jan 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> Best of luck on your cycle. I see a couple things that need attention. First off, your Test/Deca ratio is off. You should up your test to 675mg at a minimum, preferably 900mg...or lower your Deca to 300mg/wk. You will also need HCG with Deca, as this drug is harder to recover from than Test alone. The Clomid for PCT is good, but you can run it 100/100/75/50. It is best to stay away from Nolva when running a 19-nor...this is NOT a myth. You also might want to have some caber on hand...


 19-nor are the only cycle's I run bulk (deca) then cut (tren) my last cycle was tren and test for 16wk ran the tren at 400mg a wk and test at 450mg a wk. all I did for pct was clom/nolva then I just found out not to take nolva with any 19-nor.  was i satisfied with my cycle after my pct was done? Yes. 

HCG bro I have red on how to take this stuff but its so dam confusing I do not know how to take this stuff or measure it out the proper way. this will my 7th cycle.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 28, 2011)

There was another post regarding PCT for Deca and it was clearly stated that Nolva is Not recommended when using 19-Nor substances i.e. Deca, Tren, etc due to the potential for progesterone related sides.  I told you this and you replied that I don't know what I'm talking about.  But I'll be a nice guy and tell you this again.  

Clomid should be fine for pct but you don't have to run 4 weeks at 100mg ED.  100mg for Week 1, 75mg Week 2 and 50mg Weeks 3 & 4.  And start it two weeks after last shot of Test since you are finishing Deca two weeks before the Test.  But -  Test to Deca ratio is a bit off and should be 1.5:1 Test to Deca or better yet, 2:1.


----------



## DEE151 (Jan 28, 2011)

BigBird said:


> There was another post regarding PCT for Deca and it was clearly stated that Nolva is Not recommended when using 19-Nor substances i.e. Deca, Tren, etc due to the potential for progesterone related sides. I told you this and you replied that I don't know what I'm talking about. But I'll be a nice guy and tell you this again.
> 
> Clomid should be fine for pct but you don't have to run 4 weeks at 100mg ED. 100mg for Week 1, 75mg Week 2 and 50mg Weeks 3 & 4. And start it two weeks after last shot of Test since you are finishing Deca two weeks before the Test. But - Test to Deca ratio is a bit off and should be 1.5:1 Test to Deca or better yet, 2:1.


 ya I here allot about the ratio, but I have red allot on forums and great MODS on other forums will say it really does not matter. I have red on other forums were ppl are running tren higher then test cause they want to cut more and get the full benifits out of the tren but still have test in the cycle. on my last cycle I ran the test only 50mg higher then the tren.


----------



## shortstop (Jan 28, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> ya I here allot about the ratio, but I have red allot on forums and great MODS on other forums will say it really does not matter. I have red on other forums were ppl are running tren higher then test cause they want to cut more and get the full benifits out of the tren but still have test in the cycle. on my last cycle I ran the test only 50mg higher then the tren.


 

youre gonna hear different testimony from everyone, but this one is cut and dry. gmo and big bird are spot on here. with my exp i agree with these guys. now with your tren comment. running tren dose higher than test just isnt smart at all. yes u will get great results but let me say this....ur dick wont work right. not only that, the highest tren dose u will ever need should never exceed the lowest test dose u should ever run n a cycle. if u want to cut more, throw in another compound at the close.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 28, 2011)

I ran very similar cycles in the past with clomid alone.  As mentioned above, I do suggest tapering off it though....day 1 & 2 take 200mg, 100/100/75/50.  Keep the nolva on hand in case of gyno.  I don't like taking nolva because it lowers both my GH and IGF levels....not ideal for when your body is recovering off a cycle.  IMHO.


/V


----------



## DEE151 (Jan 28, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I ran very similar cycles in the past with clomid alone. As mentioned above, I do suggest tapering off it though....day 1 & 2 take 200mg, 100/100/75/50. Keep the nolva on hand in case of gyno. I don't like taking nolva because it lowers both my GH and IGF levels....not ideal for when your body is recovering off a cycle. IMHO.
> 
> 
> /V


 the clom I have is pharm grade pills 50mg pills. so I can run the clom like this then. and I will have adex on hand insted of nolva just in case.

100/100/50/50


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 28, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> the clom I have is pharm grade pills 50mg pills. so I can run the clom like this then. and I will have adex on hand insted of nolva just in case.
> 
> 100/100/50/50



Adex and nolva are two completely different compounds.  Take the adex (AI) for the entire duration of your cycle including PCT....nolva only in case of gyno.  And the clomid dosing you laid out will work fine.  Don't forget, you can cut a 50mg tab in half, take the half plus a whole one and you have 75mg.



/V


----------

